
Show HN: Simple Poll: Native, Simple Polls for Slack - xoneco
https://simplepoll.rocks/
======
forgottenacc56
Polls with LinkedIn signin would be much more valuable because it's harder to
set up credible fake LinkedIn accounts. It would be great for example to poll
who uses Python 2 versus Python 3 as their primary programming language.

------
BrandonIngalls
I just enabled it for my team, it works half of the time sadly...

